# Selling old electrical wire



## PirogiBill (Jun 26, 2006)

My dad was an electrician and I am cleaning out an old shed which is full of partial rolls of wire in many sizes.

Is there a way for me to resell it for the copper ?

And where would I look.

Also I have alot of other types of metal in conduit, service panels, couplings ,boxes etc.

Not as valuable as copper do they have any worth as well ?


----------



## MacBookPro (Jun 22, 2006)

I have sold scrap metal before and I simply used the Yellow Pages under Metal headings (there are various categories, depending upon your proximity to large urban centres).

Some will try to rip you off, so get a few quotes. Hopefully you can weigh the product or give them a really good idea of how much there is, of what.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Bare wire is worth more as scrap than wire with the insulation left on it. If you can get quotes on the value of copper and what you might receive with the insulation left on. A little elbow grease maybe worth your while.

Steel, aluminum, lead, zinc and most other metals all have value as scrap metal. Make a few calls to receive an idea of fair market value.


----------



## PirogiBill (Jun 26, 2006)

I doubt if I will strip insulation off this wire as it has taken me the better part of the day just to move it a few a feet.

There is a lot of it and more on coils elsewhere.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Pirogi: People have been stealing high-tension wires to re-sell the metal. Do as MacBook Pro suggests and get the prices for scrap steel and scrap wire. Just haul it off to the highest per kilo bidder.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Pirogi: People have been stealing high-tension wires to re-sell the metal. Do as MacBook Pro suggests and get the prices for scrap steel and scrap wire. Just haul it off to the highest per kilo bidder.


MF is right. Stealing copper is lucrative.

Is it still within code? If so, you would be better off selling it to electrical contractors. 

See this link from Boston::lmao:

On the black market, copper sells like gold - The Boston Globe


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

where is this shed?


----------

